# Eagles at it again



## Flyingtomatoes (Jan 11, 2018)

Eagles central coast soccer club which is a affiliate of Eagles was told today that KK an BK decided to rip them of being a affiliate of the Eagles. These teams have until May to represent the Eagles and then they are on their own. How much bad press can one club take in a year. I feel sorry for the kids that left clubs to play for the Eagles.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 11, 2018)

Flyingtomatoes said:


> Eagles central coast soccer club which is a affiliate of Eagles was told today that KK an BK decided to rip them of being a affiliate of the Eagles. These teams have until May to represent the Eagles and then they are on their own. How much bad press can one club take in a year. I feel sorry for the kids that left clubs to play for the Eagles.


Could you clarify further on this?


----------



## Flyingtomatoes (Jan 11, 2018)

Eagles told the affiliate it would no longer be allowed to have Eagles on uniforms, play at P.V.Or have anything to do with Eagles Camarillo. That means six teams will have no home come May. Many of these kids have left local clubs over the years to play for the Eagles.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 11, 2018)

Flyingtomatoes said:


> Eagles told the affiliate it would no longer be allowed to have Eagles on uniforms, play at P.V.Or have anything to do with Eagles Camarillo. That means six teams will have no home come May. Many of these kids have left local clubs over the years to play for the Eagles.


 Do you know any details on this? Whats the Kelly’s rationale for removing their affiliation from the central coast club?


----------



## Flyingtomatoes (Jan 11, 2018)

From what I have heard basically that the affiliate does nothing for them and also takes up field space at P.V. I know some parents with kids on teams there and that what was explained to them. Now they will have to scramble and start their own club or try and go back to their old clubs which isn't always easy.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 11, 2018)

Flyingtomatoes said:


> From what I have heard basically that the affiliate does nothing for them and also takes up field space at P.V. I know some parents with kids on teams there and that what was explained to them. Now they will have to scramble and start their own club or try and go back to their old clubs which isn't always easy.


I’m interested in what some posters who understand the legalities of club contracts have to say about this. Were any of these teams scheduled to play in state cup? Are Eagles allowed to pull an affiliation mid season?


----------



## Flyingtomatoes (Jan 11, 2018)

They are all scheduled to play state cup. Most are older teams 03 and above but one boys team is a 05. Sad part is the 03 girls team which is almost all 04's will be stuck playing in state cup with the current team. Didn't give the 04 players enough time to jump ship and find another 04 team to play with in state cup. Player contracts end in May so they are covered there.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 12, 2018)

Club decided to stop affiliation and letting teams finish their season. Business as usual.
Oh btw, my sn have no affiliation at all with Eagles SC, nor I know anything about this club.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 12, 2018)

Why would a club kill an affiliation?
A few possible reasons:
1.  People running the affiliate were jerks.
2.  The "main" club wanted more control.  The affiliate said "no"
3.  The "main" club wanted a larger fee to be an affiliate. The affiliate said "no".
4.  The affiliate was in bad status with the league (forfeits, late payments, fields not being useable)
5.  A better option came along

I don't have a clue if any of these things are going on here.  But at least they let them know somewhat early that they'd have to figure out something new for the upcoming Fall season.


----------



## TangoCity (Jan 12, 2018)

How many league games and practices do the Eagles CC teams play at PV Fields in Camarillo?  Wouldn't seem many if any.

What are other club options?  Are they within driving distance of SLOSC?  If so -- they have a decent G04 CSL team for all those 04s on the 03 team.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 12, 2018)

TangoCity said:


> How many league games and practices do the Eagles CC teams play at PV Fields in Camarillo?  Wouldn't seem many if any.
> 
> What are other club options?  Are they within driving distance of SLOSC?  If so -- they have a decent G04 CSL team for all those 04s on the 03 team.


Central Condors is another solid club.


----------



## TangoCity (Jan 12, 2018)

It's probably just a financial thing then.  Not a money making venture.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 12, 2018)

Flyingtomatoes said:


> They are all scheduled to play state cup. Most are older teams 03 and above but one boys team is a 05. Sad part is the 03 girls team which is almost all 04's will be stuck playing in state cup with the current team. Didn't give the 04 players enough time to jump ship and find another 04 team to play with in state cup. Player contracts end in May so they are covered there.


Sorry. I didn’t read your original post carefully enough.  Missed the “until May” part.
They had affiliate teams in the SF Valley/Calabasas area several years ago and something similar happened. Formed teams and then left the girls high and dry.  I believe the coach, who was well liked, decided not to continue coaching club. No other coach was assigned to the team and it was disbanded. Shame for the players.


TangoCity said:


> It's probably just a financial thing then.  Not a money making venture.


Email to club members from the board says that Steve Sampson will be taking over the teams in central coast and forming a new club.
Interesting. Maybe this is also about a break by Steve Sampson from the Eagles. Maybe he’s jumping ship.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 12, 2018)

Flyingtomatoes said:


> Eagles central coast soccer club which is a affiliate of Eagles was told today that KK an BK decided to rip them of being a affiliate of the Eagles. These teams have until May to represent the Eagles and then they are on their own. How much bad press can one club take in a year. I feel sorry for the kids that left clubs to play for the Eagles.


Nice job in trying to stir the pot on your 6th post of under your new identity.  I was told it is simply that the Central Coast will be splitting off as its own club run under Steve Sampson.  Sounds like a good thing for them.   Not everything is done with ill intent.  Maybe Steve, who lives up there, wanted to run his own program?  SLO is a long way from Camarillo.  Those teams practice up in the Central Coast but drive to Camarillo for their home games.   Many of their away games are closer to home for them.  Sounds like a good thing.


----------



## Flyingtomatoes (Jan 12, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Nice job in trying to stir the pot on your 6th post of under your new identity.  I was told it is simply that the Central Coast will be splitting off as its own club run under Steve Sampson.  Sounds like a good thing for them.   Not everything is done with ill intent.  Maybe Steve, who lives up there, wanted to run his own program?  SLO is a long way from Camarillo.  Those teams practice up in the Central Coast but drive to Camarillo for their home games.   Many of their away games are closer to home for them.  Sounds like a good thing.


----------



## Flyingtomatoes (Jan 12, 2018)

Not trying to stir the pot. The area is very unique with club soccer. The Eagles is the closest club that is elite to the area. Many of the local small clubs have parent coaches. These kids and families just wanted something better and bigger. They were sold something and believed it now it has been taken away. Maybe have a opportunity that the other local clubs can't provide especially on the girls side. The boys 05 team has only been together since August. They were sold something by Sampson that made them leave their clubs. Will Sampson really put the time in to make it happen? I don't know and he has a uphill battle building something big in the area. I feel sorry for the kids and families. I hope it works out for them.


----------



## TangoCity (Jan 12, 2018)

Only difference will be club fees (less), volunteer hours (less) and uniform kits.


----------



## Flyingtomatoes (Jan 12, 2018)

TangoCity said:


> Only difference will be club fees (less), volunteer hours (less) and uniform kits.


Sampson I'm sure isn't free and those coaches won't coach for free. Cost I bet will be about the same. Also the cost of game fields. Southern cal teams for fall league will not travel beyond Santa Barbara or Ventura area so you have to find game fields for teams above bronze.


----------



## USC (Jan 13, 2018)

Flyingtomatoes said:


> Not trying to stir the pot. The area is very unique with club soccer. The Eagles is the closest club that is elite to the area. Many of the local small clubs have parent coaches. These kids and families just wanted something better and bigger. They were sold something and believed it now it has been taken away. Maybe have a opportunity that the other local clubs can't provide especially on the girls side. The boys 05 team has only been together since August. They were sold something by Sampson that made them leave their clubs. Will Sampson really put the time in to make it happen? I don't know and he has a uphill battle building something big in the area. I feel sorry for the kids and families. I hope it works out for them.


Elite club! Lol ...not speaking for the boys for sure.


----------

